# Whats up



## bam357 (Aug 21, 2006)

Whats up everybody just stoping in to see what this site is about


----------



## John Brewer (Aug 21, 2006)

What's up! Enjoy


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2006)

Whats up the sky
Welcome enjoy
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Are you in any particular art(s)?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome and have fun.

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Dude, wassup.


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 22, 2006)

personally around me, the sun, the moon and the stars are up, but I can't speak for anyone else.  Welcome to MT :wavey:, hope to have you stick around.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome new member!

I'm sure you'll get a lot of good information here, so stick around!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, bam.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Bam!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting


----------



## RichK (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, this site is packed with a lot of info.


----------



## Dave Dickey (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  

Given your screen name, I'll point out that we do have a firearms discussion area as well!


----------

